# April 2012 Game Discussion Thread



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Tue 03 @ Miami L	
Wed 04 vs Toronto L
Sat 07 vs Orlando L
Sun 08 @ Boston L 
Tue 10 @ New Jersey W 
Wed 11 @ Toronto W 
Fri 13 vs New Jersey L 
Mon 16 @ Orlando L	
Tue 17 vs Indiana L
Wed 18 @ Cleveland W 
Sat 21 @ Indiana W 
Mon 23 @ New Jersey W 
Wed 25 @ Milwaukee W 
Thu 26 @ Detroit W


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 53: Philadelphia 76ers (29-23) @ Miami Heat (37-14) [04/03- 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320403014



> The Miami Heat saw their road struggles continue in front of a nationally televised audience over the weekend.
> 
> Fortunately for them, a five-game homestand seems to be coming at just the right time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy ******* ****, Meeks is playing at the 3.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 54: Toronto Raptors (19-35) @ Philadelphia 76ers (29-24) [04/04- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320404020



> A rough stretch has dropped the Philadelphia 76ers out of the Atlantic Division lead, and they're falling further back in the race.
> 
> The 76ers are hoping Andre Iguodala is back on the court Wednesday night as they try to begin solving their inconsistent play and beat the Toronto Raptors for the fourth time in a row.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 55: Orlando Magic (32-23) @ Philadelphia 76ers (29-25) [04/07- 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320407020



> The Philadelphia 76ers have fallen out of first place in the Atlantic Division and are sliding down the Eastern Conference standings.
> 
> Their problems, however, pale in comparison to the drama surrounding the Orlando Magic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 56: Philadelphia 76ers (29-26) @ Boston Celtics (31-24) [04/08- 6pm est]*

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=320408002



> The Boston Celtics may be leading the Atlantic Division, but they haven't looked like a first-place team against the Philadelphia 76ers this season.
> 
> If Philadelphia can't get out of its funk down the stretch, a division title -- or worse, a playoff spot -- may be out of the question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 57: Philadelphia 76ers (29-27) @ New Jersey Nets (21-37) [04/10- 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320410017



> The scuffling Philadelphia 76ers could surprisingly soon find themselves on the outside the Eastern Conference playoff picture. Their upcoming efforts against the New Jersey Nets could go a long way toward determining whether they ultimately stay in.
> 
> Road-weary Philadelphia tries to avoid a fifth consecutive defeat Tuesday night as it faces New Jersey in the first of three matchups over a two-week stretch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No team has fallen off the map more then 76ers. Just a month ago they were leading the Atlantic Division. Now they might miss the playoffs all together. Unreal.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 58: Philadelphia 76ers (30-27) @ Toronto Raptors (20-38) [04/11- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320411028



> Clinging to one of the last playoff spots in the Eastern Conference, the Philadelphia 76ers are desperately trying to string together some victories.
> 
> They look to win consecutive games for the first time in a month when they visit the Toronto Raptors on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 59: New Jersey Nets (21-38) @ Philadelphia 76ers (31-27) [04/13- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320413020



> The Philadelphia 76ers got back on track earlier this week with a victory over the New Jersey Nets and now could continue their playoff push with another one.
> 
> Philadelphia goes for a third consecutive victory, which would match its longest winning streak of the past two months, as it hosts New Jersey on Friday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 60: Philadelphia 76ers (31-28) @ Orlando Magic (35-25) [04/16- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320416019



> The Orlando Magic are going to the playoffs again, but coach Stan Van Gundy is preparing for a postseason without Dwight Howard and Hedo Turkoglu -- and that list may grow.
> 
> The Magic may be without Glen Davis on Monday night when they try to continue their dominance of the visiting Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 61: Indiana Pacers (39-22) @ Philadelphia 76ers (31-29) [04/17- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320417020



> The Indiana Pacers are peaking as the season winds down, and a few more wins could lock them into the No. 3 seed and give them a chance to earn some rest before the playoffs.
> 
> If the Philadelphia 76ers don't get their act together quickly, they'll be in line for some rest once the postseason begins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 62: Philadelphia 76ers (31-30) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (20-40) [04/18- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320418005



> The Philadelphia 76ers have not made it easy on themselves to remain in playoff position in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> Things are likely to get tougher in the final week of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 63: Philadelphia 76ers (32-30) @ Indiana Pacers (41-22) [04/21- 7pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320421011



> The surging Indiana Pacers have locked up the No. 3 seed in the Eastern Conference playoff race.
> 
> The inconsistent Philadelphia 76ers could finally wrap up the East's last available playoff spot Saturday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 64: Philadelphia 76ers (33-30) @ New Jersey Nets (22-42) [04/23 - 7:30pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320423017



> Despite struggling through much of April, the Philadelphia 76ers are looking forward to the opportunity to clinch a spot in the playoffs.
> 
> For the New Jersey Nets, the celebration Monday night will be about honoring the past as they prepare for a future in Brooklyn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 65: Philadelphia 76ers (34-30) @ Milwaukee Bucks (31-33) [04/25 - 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320425015



> This could have been a crucial game in determining which team would earn the final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> Instead, the Philadelphia 76ers are preparing for their second consecutive postseason while the visiting Milwaukee Bucks are getting ready for another long summer going into their matchup Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Game 66: Philadelphia 76ers (35-30) @ Detroit Pistons (24-41) [04/26 - 8pm est]*

http://espn.go.com/nba/preview?id=320426008



> Despite a largely rough final two months of the season, the Philadelphia 76ers have played well down the stretch.
> 
> The visiting 76ers hope to build even more momentum heading into the playoffs with a fifth consecutive victory in Thursday night's regular-season finale against the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

> @preston76 #Sixers starters tonight will be Turner, Meeks, Brackins, Allen and Hawes; Brand is inactive, Iguodala, T. Young and Williams will not dress


At least I hope that's enough to lose.


----------

